# Amateur Opera groups



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

I recently started blogging about amateur opera singing - resources, advice, etc. - and I am curious to hear what is the general opinion about the avocational performers of this art form. Have you seen such a production? If you have - was it any good? If you haven't - would you be interested to go, or participate if you are a performer? Do you think opera companies and conservatories should have resources - programmes, courses, facilities, etc - for amateurs? 
And anything else you might think that I haven't thought to ask 
Cheers,
Dili


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The only amateur opera performances I've seen were by student singers at universities/conservatories. As long as you kept in mind that the singers were young students and still learning, the performances were quite enjoyable. The most recent one I saw was a RAKE'S PROGRESS done in the Baltimore Opera House by students at the nearby Peabody Conservatory of Music (Baltimore, Maryland, USA). I was afraid that the size of the opera house was going to overwhelm the singers, but they projected adequately and the opera was intelligently staged.

I don't know of any amateur groups for non-students. There used to be something called Amato Opera in, I think, Brooklyn, New York, but as far as I know it's defunct. Oh, and there is a Gilbert and Sullivan group in Washington, DC.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

In Auckland we have the Opera Factory just down the road from where I work, patron Dame Kiri. Students perform short operas in English. Quality varies wildly but I always go to support them - particularly of course when my daughter is the stage manager.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Dili said:


> Do you think opera companies and conservatories should have resources - programmes, courses, facilities, etc - for amateurs?


I don't know how feasible that is these days but I like the idea. Give us the link to your blog, I'd like to know more about this subject


----------



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

deggial said:


> I don't know how feasible that is these days but I like the idea. Give us the link to your blog, I'd like to know more about this subject


Well, the idea is still very much in its infancy (as is the blog), but I have and will try my best to make the blog a good source of information for amateur opera performers. If there is interest and a community starts to form then maybe even real resources will appear ... but that might be just me dreaming! Here is the link - http://amateuroperaeurope.wordpress.com

PS: the focus is on Europe for now, because I don't feel like taking on the world opera scene (just yet), but if I find something interesting outside the continent to write about, I definitely will!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

cool, I followed your blog  hope something works out. I can't sing to save my life, but I'm all for encouraging people to express themselves artistically for the pure joy of it, as I do with my writing.


----------



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

deggial said:


> cool, I followed your blog  hope something works out. I can't sing to save my life, but I'm all for encouraging people to express themselves artistically for the pure joy of it, as I do with my writing.


Thank you  it's really a long-term and far-fetched idea, but I know how I feel when I sing and I can only wish more people had the chance and courage to perform!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

worse comes to worst you will meet like-minded people and that in itself is a great thing.


----------

